# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Newbie to live plants

## Kaila

This is probably a dumb question but I want to add live plants to my whites tree frog enclosure but I have no idea what kind of plants to use or how to plant them/care for them. Could somebody please help me?!

----------


## Ryan

Hi Kaila. Whites tree frogs are heavily bodied and will trample most plants. There are still a few that can be used though. Snake plants or Sansiveria plants are stiff and stay upright and allow the frog to hide as well. You can use other plants such as pothos if you have perching areas of wood so your frog dosent trample all the plants.

----------


## bill

How big of a tank? Are there climbing spots for the frogs already? Are you planning on the plants to be their climbing spots? What are the parameters of the tank (temp, humidity)? These are things that need to be answered to give you proper advice. Ryan is correct that pothos and sansevieria will hold up to white's, but they don't typically trample plants to death like a pixie or Pacman. A pic of the enclosure would be helpful as well.

----------


## Kaila

The tank is 24x24x36, there is only one branch thing that he can climb on. I don't know what I can get for him to climb on, if you could give me suggestions for that it would be appreciated too. The plants don't have to be climbing spots if I can find something else for him to climb on. The tank is about 25 celcius but I'm raising that as my frog is sick right now and someone on here suggested I raise it to 29 during the day. Humidity is about 60%.  The picture is what his tank looked like earlier today. I took it all apart to clean everything though because my poor frog is sick so he's in a smaller hospital tank right now and I'd like to improve his home before I put him back in when and if he gets better.

----------


## bill

You can use prepared hardwood branches for the frog to climb on, and then as far as plants, the world is your oyster, so to speak. A high majority of tropical house plants will do just fine at those parameters. 

What substrate are you using? Are you using a drainage layer?

----------


## Kaila

I was using large coco husk but someone told me to switch to fine coco husk because if my frog ingests it it can be easily digested. And I have no idea what a drainage layer is.

----------


## bill

A drainage layer is simply a storage area for residual water left over from misting or watering. Without it, you'll end up with a big soupy mess at the bottom of the tank. 

You can use almost anything for the drainage layer. Most commonly used is leca (lightweight expanded clay aggregate) or as it is more commonly called, hydroton. That's is most used because it is very lightweight and doesn't make it as unmanageable if the tank needs to be moved for any reason. Then you would place a barrier between that and the substrate. This can be landscape fabric or fiberglass window screen. 

Next, you place your substrate. Fine coco fiber is excellent, but not very nutritional for the plants, so I recommend mixing in or creating a layer of sphagnum peat moss. It will help feed the plants until the tank cycles. Alternatively, you could use ABG mix, it is also nutritional for the plants. This is very popular, and works well.

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## Kaila

And I just plant the roots into that? What about changing substrate? Do I dig the plants up every month when I clean?

----------


## bill

> And I just plant the roots into that? What about changing substrate? Do I dig the plants up every month when I clean?


Nope. You can leave that in. If you add micro fauna (springtails, Isopods) you'll just need to spot clean, the janitors will do the rest. The substrate should be good for a couple years.

----------


## bill

And yes, just plant into that. You ideally should have 3-4 inches of substrate to plant into.

----------


## Kaila

Thank you so much! I'm going to try to find some leca this weekend an start working on making my frogs home more natural for when he gets better!

----------


## bill

Yay! Very important, don't forget to run a siphon tube into the leca so you can drain it every so often.

----------


## Kaila

How do I do that? Also I read somewhere that you can smash plain clay pots and use that as a drainage layer. Would clay pots work?

----------


## bill

Clay pots would work. As far the tube, check the Viv section, I posted something on it a few months back. Should be titled "how to siphon once" I believe I posted a diagram if i wasn't on my phone, I would link you directly to it.

----------


## Kaila

Okay, I'll go look for it. Thanks again!

----------


## Carlos

> How do I do that? Also I read somewhere that you can smash plain clay pots and use that as a drainage layer. Would clay pots work?


If having trouble finding Lecca, broken clay pots would work as long as they are new and have not been exposed to fertilizers or pesticides.  Other options are sintered glass aquarium filter media (i.e. Seachem Matrix) or lava rock  :Smile:  !

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## bill

Carlos, excellent suggestions!! Lave rock is one of my all time favorite substances! I have aquascaped tanks with it, used it for drainage, and it's my never fail ultimate bio filter medium!!! It's so under rated in it's uses. And it's freaking cheap!!!

----------

Mentat

----------


## Heather

Clay pots would probably work, but leca works well and isn't sharp. I like the empty false bottom with PVC pipe. 

I started to answer this am but had to get my daughter off to school. Bill to the rescue  :Big Grin: . Thanks Bill!  :Smile:  

Here is an article from joshsfrogs. 
http://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/bl...the-ground-up/

 :Smile:

----------


## Kaila

Where would I find lava rock? A petstore in the fish section?

----------


## bill

> Where would I find lava rock? A petstore in the fish section?


Home improvement store.

----------


## Heather

Leave a tube in one corner or create a small trap door that can be lifted out...an access door.

Cut eggcrate to fit bottom. You can use zip ties to put together angles if you want high and low areas. Then put aside. I cut two access panels in back for siphoning area.


Rinse leca and place in bottom, or use 2-3" PVC pieces or elbows in bottom.


Add fiberglass screen to prevent substrate from falling through. I sewed mine on with fishing line, though not necessary.



Then add layers of choice...ABG mix, peat moss, and/or coconut fiber substrate. I added a layer or gravel in this viv, but found I did not like the gravel later.



Then you can plant your plants  :Smile: . Be sure to thoroughly rinse all fertilizers and pesticides off plants. I rinse until there is no soil left in the roots and then soak the plants for a bit in a bin with water. Before planting, I rinse again in dechlorinated water. 


I'll add plant ideas in a bit. Have to drive home from hair appt now  :Smile: .

----------


## Kaila

Thank you! The picture really helped me understand the drainage layer better. How do I get egg crates?

----------


## Heather

Some of my favorite tree frog plants  :Smile:  ...

Pothos

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epipremnum_aureum

Chinese evergreens
 (I like the red and pink variations)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aglaonema

Philodendrons

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philodendron

These plants can tolerate the humidity and low light situations, though also do well with UVB lights.

 :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Eggcrates are also found at any home improvement stores. They are in the industrial light coverings area. They come in large sheets. I use tin snips to cut them. I wear gloves bc they're sharp when cutting.

----------


## bill

> Eggcrates are also found at any home improvement stores. They are in the industrial light coverings area. They come in large sheets. I use tin snips to cut them. I wear gloves bc they're sharp when cutting.


Such a girl. Gloves and tin snips? You probably wear gloves when gardening, don't you? Lol

----------


## Heather

Oh...and you can rinse and boil rocks and then use 100% silicone to glue them together in fun shapes. Allow to dry 3-5 days until the silicone no longer has a scent.

----------


## Kaila

I love the rock idea! Ill be doing that for sure.

----------


## Heather

> Such a girl. Gloves and tin snips? You probably wear gloves when gardening, don't you? Lol


Yes, sir  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Heather

> I love the rock idea! Ill be doing that for sure.


To make wider vines you can braid nylon rope and then silicone it and add substrate while its wet.

----------


## Kaila

another great idea! I'm going to be very busy this weekend redoing my froggys home using all of this wonderful information. Any other awesome 'do it yourself' ideas are welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Kaila

> Carlos, excellent suggestions!! Lave rock is one of my all time favorite substances! I have aquascaped tanks with it, used it for drainage, and it's my never fail ultimate bio filter medium!!! It's so under rated in it's uses. And it's freaking cheap!!!


Is lava rock used for grilling?  
Is this the right stuff?

----------


## bill

Yup. That will work.

----------

